# First time with silver / silver cell



## mocodos (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all,

my first try with silver 

1. 2 OZ circuit breaker contacts
2. decompose with nitric
3. cementing with copper
4. washing 6 times with water
5. decompose with nitric acid (without heat) to made a solution for silver cell
6. !!! i have found some yellow powder !!!
7. filter the yellow powder
8. silvernitrate to silver cell
9. yellow powder to AR to test the slime/yellow powder
10. some heating the AR
11. "after heating the yellow powder will not dissolve at all"
12. test with stannous...
13. test silver cell...

14. I think,this yellos powder is gold and palladium,

15. tomorrow ' s continues


mocodos


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 1, 2011)

The yellow powder is not Au or Pt. I would guess it's a tungsten compound (oxide ?) or some other metal compound.

Steve


----------



## please35 (Apr 6, 2011)

mocodos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my first try with silver
> 
> ...



Dear Mocodos

I am also looking for the same to make silver powder.

Pls kindly help me.in detail to amke silver powder.What raw amterail and cell you use.
regards,
robin


----------



## shyknee (Apr 6, 2011)

that silver cell's electrolyte is very green, is that not an indication of a lot of nickel ?


----------



## please35 (Apr 6, 2011)

mocodos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my first try with silver
> 
> ...


Howdid you made it?

what is white metal sheet made of?
Waht is the black rod is ?
2 OZ circuit breaker contacts?
. cementing with copper? what does it mean I am new to this term.
some heating the AR?
What is the powder size>

Pls kindly send me the detail for the same.


----------



## please35 (Apr 6, 2011)

mocodos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my first try with silver
> 
> ...


Please kindly show me your more cell picture so I understand bettter.
rgdds
robin


----------



## dcurzon (Apr 6, 2011)

please35 said:


> Howdid you made it?
> 
> what is white metal sheet made of?
> Waht is the black rod is ?
> ...



Use the SEARCH function, look up Hokes book. Get some reading done


----------



## copper_corn (Apr 6, 2011)

dcurzon said:


> please35 said:
> 
> 
> > Use the SEARCH function, look up Hokes book. Get some reading done



I second that. This forum contains everything you need to know, plus alot more. You won't get much help if you expect people to hold your hand. I highly recomend lazersteves DVDs if you need visual help getting started. Read the silver threads, hokes book, and you'll be well on your way.

Good luck~!


----------



## please35 (Apr 6, 2011)

copper_corn said:


> dcurzon said:
> 
> 
> > please35 said:
> ...



thanks
it doesnot mean I didnot read.but there are so many file so I asked for your help.to locate the thread.
rgds
robin


----------



## please35 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear lazersteve

What is that black rod will be next to metal supported by wood?
rgds
robin


----------

